
U.S. Imposes Visa Bans on International Criminal Court Investigators – Pompeo - tpush
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-usa-icc/u-s-imposes-visa-bans-on-international-criminal-court-investigators-pompeo-idUSKCN1QW1ZH
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19403095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19403095)

